# Skin Lighteners?



## User43 (May 10, 2009)

I did a search, and maybe it's just me, but I didn't turn up too much -laughs-

I was curious about them, and I have done a little research. I have extremely light skin (porcelain foundations can't even match me) but I do have some red spots left over from acne, and one random dark dot on my chin (no clue what it's from, just kind of appeared one day, weird yes?) so I was thinking they may really help out with these little things that bother me. So my questions are:

How well do they work (are they worth it)?
Have you used one? Did you like it? Did it work?
What do you recommend? 
Any good cheep brands out there that may get the job done? (college student here has no money! -laughs-

I am eager for your replies!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 10, 2009)

my doc gave me two products to fade dark spots-Pan Oxyl bar (benzoyl peroxide) and Retin A cream (retinol).


----------



## User43 (May 10, 2009)

See when I was using product with that in it, it did nothing for me. Odd.


----------



## aggrolounge (May 10, 2009)

I use the Porcelana brand nighttime treatment.. and it's made a significant difference in acne scarring and sun damage scarring. It's not expensive at all.. can be found at the drugstore. My discolorations are pretty minimal, though, so I don't know if it could make a radical difference or anything. HTH


----------



## nichollecaren (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mrs.Camui* 

 
_See when I was using product with that in it, it did nothing for me. Odd._

 
retinol? or benzoyl peroxide??


----------



## User43 (May 11, 2009)

Benzoyl peroxide. Sorry for not specifying. It was an acne medicine I was using with no results that had that in it.


----------



## mizuki~ (May 11, 2009)

How about Bio Oil? I'm not sure how much it costs but I'm sure its affordable. It's great for fading scars/marks/pimple scars. Never tried it myself but I've heard nothing but raves about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





OT but..Camui? As in Gackt? lol


----------



## User43 (May 11, 2009)

I am unsure as it is for scare treatment. What I have is not really scars, just a red spot or two left over that I want to fade. It may work. 

^ ^     楽[FONT=&quot]斗[/FONT]好[FONT=&quot]き[/FONT][FONT=&quot]です。[/FONT]


----------



## Austrian_Babe (May 12, 2009)

Retin-A is definitely working for me! My red marks are fading and my skin is apparently not sensitive at all cause I don´t have any of the possible Retin-A side effects


----------



## User43 (May 12, 2009)

Interesting. The problem I have is finding something with those in it, that is reasonably priced for a college student. Unless I am looking at the wrong things >.<


----------



## User43 (May 15, 2009)

I looked around more on the net and found Lemons are good for reducing redness and acne. I tried it out last night, and I was surprised, it worked pretty good. 

Anyone else try this?


----------

